# Kilo TT in Chrome and Paint/Chrome -- at last



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

I had lots of nice input on the Kilo TT frame coming in Chrome option

and in option of Paint/Chrome



So I ordered a bunch and at last they are in



Here are the photos



https://www.bikeisland.com/images/kttdlx.htm



I would love comments on this design



Including would it be good for complete bikes in the 2011 year model?


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

You owe me new pants.

Have you considered re-styling the Windsor Tourist similarly (or making a Mercier touring bike)? The styling on all of the touring frames that I've found has left much to be desired.

Also, I might suggest adding a light blue (a la 2008 Schwinn Madison) to the line.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

*They're Beautiful*

I wish I could get a new steel road bike that looked like that.


----------



## bikewalways (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi There. I've got the chrome and I love it! it's a blast to ride and I can't stop looking at it. As we speak I'm replacing the stock black brakes (why black) with chrome tektro 530's I got at bike island. In my quest to make her all chrome I replaced the Welgo supplied plastic clips with standard chrome steel clips but it's not a great fit because of those non standard Welgo pedals. I like the pedals a lot, does anyone make steel clips that fit them?


----------

